# Movies that you wish You Could Change The Story and Events



## BAYLOR (Feb 17, 2021)

Which films and how would you change them?


----------



## Droflet (Feb 17, 2021)

The Black Hole. Lose the robots and change the entire script especially the ludicrous ending.


----------



## sule (Feb 17, 2021)

The Last Jedi, but not in the ways that I feel most would. I'm actually a big fan of TLJ and like most of what it accomplished, at least with regards to Rey and Luke's arcs. I also understand why other people don't like Luke's arc, and think their reasoning is perfectly valid.

The main problem I have with the movie is Finn's arc, and if I could make one change to the movie it would be relatively small: In my version, Finn would not give Poe the tracker before leaving for Canto Bight. In my opinion, it completely throws his character arc out of whack.

Finn's first two scenes are all about protecting Rey and making sure she's safe. Then, when they discover the hyperspace tracking and resolve a plan for the fleet's escape he completely shifts away from his main character goal of protecting Rey by leaving the tracker with Poe and the fleet while he leaves. In my opinion, at this stage in his character arc he should be willing to go with Rose to get the master codebreaker, but only if it gets him (and potentially Rey) away from what he should currently view as a doomed venture (the Resistance). His mantra can be, "I can do my part of helping the Resistance by finding their codebreaker, then I can leave and find somewhere safe for Rey." Then, throughout the course of the film he can slowly gain perspective on why he should want to help the Resistance and become more of a hero, and his arc will be much more satisfying and easier for the audience to follow (and not feel like every character he meets just wants to preach at him for no reason).

In my opinion, this lack of motivation for Finn is what completely throttles the Canto Bight sequence of any power or emotional resonance. Ask anyone what the worst part of TLJ is and most of them will say "Canto Bight" (the rest will say, "the part where Luke drinks that alien's breastmilk") and I believe that's because the obvious way for Finn's character to grow was wrongly taken from him when he gave Poe the tracker.

Tl;DR: I've obviously spent way too much time thinking about this, sorry.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 17, 2021)

Return of the Jedi. I would lose the teddy bears and the fact that stone age weapons can defeat the Empire's technology. That and have the shield generator in the centre of a 50 km circle of scorched earth where no one can sneak up on you.


----------



## Droflet (Feb 17, 2021)

But Vince, that's no fun. It's star wars, so it doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 17, 2021)

I never had any issue with the Ewoks, although as an adult i understand why people do but i definitely believe it is something that you develop as an adult. Harrison Ford wanted to be killed off at the end of RoTJ, which would've been a better ending for him than his death in TFA. 

If i could change anything, it would be to remove the Special Editions from history. Oh, and the Palpatine story in the Sequel Trilogy too.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 17, 2021)

True, but following the tone and arc started in Empire Strikes Back it would have been more satisfying.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 17, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I never had any issue with the Ewoks, although as an adult i understand why people do. If i could change anything, it would be to remove the Special Editions from history.


^This. So much this.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Feb 17, 2021)

Vince W said:


> Return of the Jedi. I would lose the teddy bears and the fact that stone age weapons can defeat the Empire's technology. That and have the shield generator in the centre of a 50 km circle of scorched earth where no one can sneak up on you.



Totally agree. If only George had the money to go with his original idea and have a planet full of wookies. Ah, well. It was like getting a wonderful tasty meal, all three films, only to be given a stale digestive biscuit for pudding when the furry gits turned up.

However the shield generator thing is a bit like the argument that the stormtroopers were ordered not to shoot Luke, Leia and co when they escaped the Death star so that they could track them back to the rebel base. They had to give the impression that it was possible (in fact they had a fair chance to succeed) to knock out the shield generator so that the Rebel fleet would actually think they had a chance of winning and turn up en masse.  And then the rest of the Imperial fleet and a fully operational death star would destroy them.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 17, 2021)

I'd change the Alien films to be Alien, Aliens, William Gibson's Alien 3 and Neil Blomkamp's Alien 5. At the very least, I wouldn't arbitrarily kill off Newt and Hicks. Oh, and I'm make the aliens win in Starship Troopers. I'd also cut about 30 minutes of footage from Solo, which would make it much better.


----------



## Don (Feb 17, 2021)

Toby Frost said:


> I'd change the Alien films to be Alien, Aliens, William Gibson's Alien 3 and Neil Blomkamp's Alien 5. At the very least, I wouldn't arbitrarily kill off Newt and Hicks. Oh, and I'm make the aliens win in Starship Troopers. I'd also cut about 30 minutes of footage from Solo, which would make it much better.


Bless you for mentioning _Starship Troopers_. Outside of _Star Wars_, my mind drew a blank with this thread since its inception.

Anyhow, _Starship Troopers_, the movie, needs to either follow the Heinlein, or be re-titled _Fascism's Bugs._ 

And speaking of _Star Wars,_ drop the family ties, cut down Solo, and have Luke make it with Leia.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 17, 2021)

I like the film of Starship Troopers much more than the book (I just don't think the book is very good, politics aside) but the cast were far too irritating to live!


----------



## Vince W (Feb 17, 2021)

I regards to Starship Troopers, I'd give the MI power armour like they should've had.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 17, 2021)

Ewoks - I love 'em, always have. They really never bothered me and I found them funny.

As for changes. Well Steve McQueen gets over the fence on his bike, Alien 3 the theatrical version never gets released, Dolores Umbridge gets turned into a mouse and eaten by her kittens and Han shoots first!


----------



## Vince W (Feb 17, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Han shoots first!


He does in my copy.


----------



## KGeo777 (Feb 17, 2021)

I would have changed Jurassic Park to be more like Westworld--so there's a fully functioning park with lots of tourists.
I would have the velociraptors replaced with a made-up dinosaur that was discovered by accident. One they never heard of before.
I would have put the hunter of the second movie among the tourists and then the island security breaks down-he goes off after a tyrannosaur.
Definitely less scenes with the kids.

Terminator 2--I feel they should have had the Arnie terminator lose all his skin in the steel mil so he and the T-1000 are fighting in their true forms-so it would have been a stop-motion endoskeleton.
I don't think the "I need a vacation" line would be any worse if it was spoken by the endoskeleton.

Star Trek First Contact-I feel they should have abandoned the Cochrane story and focused on the Borg-so instead of going in the past, they end up in a parallel universe where the Borg have taken over the 24th century Earth--but it's mostly abandoned  (due to Species 8472?) except for some humans living underground. And the Borg of the original timeline-they use the dish to contact the Borg of this timeline.


Return of the Jedi--a few changes. One, Jabba's palace is not on Tattooine. It would be a watery planet with man-made islands--like huge concrete islands. And the planet's atmosphere is patrolled by robot satellites. The Sarlaac remains but would be in some kind of cement pit-instead of the desert. 
Darth Vader would not be the Emperor's mind slave-so he would want to Luke for his own plans for power-and the Emperor would be the same.
That was in the original version-I like that better.
I would replace the second Death Star with something else--like a Death Nebula or something that looks more intricate--like the Imperial shipyards.

Some vast field of ships and support structure-so they have to fight by weaving through this giant maze of stuff.

I wouldnt get rid of the ewoks-but I would get rid of the teddy bear look-and make the planet more alien-looking. Purple flowers and trees and stuff like that-and I would add the Gorax for sure. So the Gorax come out and attack the AT-AT machines.
Oh and the speeder bike scene would have a moment where the bikes go through the skeleton of a Gorax in the forest.
Love the Gorax! He speaks for the trees!

And definitely I would get rid of the brother-sister thing. The Other would be someone unknown.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 18, 2021)

Droflet said:


> The Black Hole. Lose the robots and change the entire script especially the ludicrous ending.



*The Black Hole* I would have changed alot of things.  First off , I would never have made  Hans Reinhardt a villain and  I would have kept him in charge of the mission .  In this film The Cygnus come to the black hole at the very beginning .  The Cygnus mission parameter entails to going  down the Blackhole . The Cygnus was for  that purpose.   The survives the blackhole undamaged  into a new universe and that's when the adventure really begins.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 18, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Ewoks - I love 'em, always have. They really never bothered me and I found them funny.
> 
> As for changes. Well Steve McQueen gets over the fence on his bike, Alien 3 the theatrical version never gets released, Dolores Umbridge gets turned into a mouse and eaten by her kittens and Han shoots first!



I wish Delores Umbridge had died in one of the the Deathly Hallows films.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 28, 2021)

Vince W said:


> I regards to Starship Troopers, I'd give the MI power armour like they should've had.



I wouldn't let Paul Verhoeven direct. the film notr would I have allowed Ed Neumeire   to write the story .


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2021)

Starship Enterprise could have passed over and beamed Jyn Erso to safety. Not bothered about Cassian...

Did anyone ever seen 'Family  Man'? The film with Nicolas Cage and Tea Leone? The penultimate scene has me hiding behind my hands every time I watch it, it's cringeingly awful,  truly dreadful stuff, and I have no idea how they left that scene in the film. I can't explain without massive spoilers,  but go and watch it (it is actually alternative reality themed) and then I can explain.


----------



## SashaMcallister (Mar 10, 2021)

I'd remove the dance rave from Matrix Reloaded.  It's actually a solid film if you take out that 40 minute bit.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 27, 2021)

KGeo777 said:


> I would have changed Jurassic Park to be more like Westworld--so there's a fully functioning park with lots of tourists.
> I would have the velociraptors replaced with a made-up dinosaur that was discovered by accident. One they never heard of before.
> I would have put the hunter of the second movie among the tourists and then the island security breaks down-he goes off after a tyrannosaur.
> Definitely less scenes with the kids.
> ...



In Star Wars universe  it would be our future  Earth would exist and would be a backwater place.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 27, 2021)

I would've liked Anakin to have been closer in age to Padme in the Phantom Menace. There was always something really weird in those two getting together with that gap.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Mar 27, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I would've liked Anakin to have been closer in age to Padme in the Phantom Menace. There was always something really weird in those two getting together with that gap.




I think it shows how Skywalker became infatuated with Padme rather than in love. But in all honesty the whole storyline I-III is a bit of a disaster area.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 27, 2021)

There were some... questionable decisions, but overall i still find the PT entertaining.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2021)

*Search for Spock* .  Kirk finds a way to save his son David Marcus. .


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 11, 2021)

*Avengers Endgame  *I wish Dr Strange could have found a way to save Tony Stark.  I find it hard to believe Strange could only find the one scenario in  14 million plus  in which Thanos's defeat  required Tony to make the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jul 11, 2021)

I have a vague ideal version of Mystic River (2003) in my head in which Penn's character is punished for his crime near the end.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2021)

*12 Monkey's  *Dr Peters gets caught and sent to the mental Hospital and lobotomized before he has the chance release the virus. Jefrey Goines the son of the lead scientist , get sent back to Hospital and where too is the recipient of an all expense paid full frontal lobotomy . His father Dr Leland Goines joins him there and he too get is own personalize front lobotomy courtesy of the US taxpayers. As for the team created the virus , Yes lobotomies for all and !   All research  and samples of the virus get incinerated to ashes.  All  mention of this program gets erased .

Yes a very happy ending , unless  you were involved in the virus program. But the result will be not much of a movie .

In truth *12 Monkeys*  it is a great film  and one of the best science fiction  films of  all time. Given Covid , it's  become an excellent cautionary tale. I don't like the downbeat ending but,  I respect it, because life itself doesn't guarantee  a happy ending and thats one of the films  points.


----------



## Alextrax52 (Aug 2, 2021)

While not an ending per se, I do wonder what Star Wars: Return of the Jedi would have looked like had we got the original plan of the final battle taking place in the wookie heartland of Kashykk. That really would have been something


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2021)

Alextrax52 said:


> While not an ending per se, I do wonder what Star Wars: Return of the Jedi would have looked like had we got the original plan of the final battle taking place in the wookie heartland of Kashykk. That really would have been something



That actually would have been alot  better.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 2, 2021)

It certainly would have been better than the one in teddy-bear-ville.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2021)

Vince W said:


> It certainly would have been better than the one in teddy-bear-ville.



My next choice for a Star Wars Film  *The Great Ewok Hunt  *a Michael bay film. 

And I also want  *Citizen Jar Jar  *A Quinten Tarantino Film .


----------



## KGeo777 (Aug 2, 2021)

Alextrax52 said:


> While not an ending per se, I do wonder what Star Wars: Return of the Jedi would have looked like had we got the original plan of the final battle taking place in the wookie heartland of Kashykk. That really would have been something


I think that would have been better than the ewoks.
It's cute that C3P0 gets taken as a god but it's very cliche too.

 But having the ewoks fight the Empire is very typical in Hollywood as the
David and Goliath trope. The unlikely hero.
They love when a physically weaker character defeats a bigger one using primitive technology.
 The Wookies don't need it-they can rip them apart.

Yoda is an example of that too. The little guy is the super-powered badass.

Even in Star Wars 77 you have that with Luke firing a single shot into the Death Star to destroy it--that's David and Goliath too.

Luke defeats the AT-AT in the same way.
It works in small doses but it has sidelined the two fighters who are equally matched type of situation.
It's much harder to find that.
"Robin Hood vs Sir Guy" type situations.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 3, 2021)

I never had a problem with it as a kid. ROTJ is still a great movie to me and is still probably one of the best third acts in a trilogy. 

I still have problems processing the whole Midichlorian aspect of the Force and would have much preferred to have kept the Force in mysticism.


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 3, 2021)

I remember thinking that the end of *Falling Down*, where it's revealed that the lead character was just a loony all along, seemed very weak when I first saw it. I suspect it's generally not aged all that well, but that felt like a real cop-out at the time.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 3, 2021)

Any and all films where a group of isolate people [usually teens] where one of them says "lets split up and explore"...
Doubly so if it is at night and something creepy has already happened.
Apart from *Idiocracy*, I hate when characters act dumb because the plot demands it. In Idiocracy, being dumb is plot.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Aug 8, 2021)

KGeo777 said:


> They love when a physically weaker character defeats a bigger one using primitive technology.



Lucas is on the record with saying how the inspiration for the primitive technology defeating a technologically advanced invader came from the vietnam war. Star wars has that at its core with the rebellion / empire.

I'd have changed the entirety of the first three *Star Wars* prequels to be something like the golden age arc of *Berserk*, where Anakin starts as a young idealistic adult - like Griffith - who from the start has a desire for power, albeit one cloaked in righteousness. Obi Wan is more of a mentor, and less central to the movie. His role as comrade replaced by a new character more equivalent to Guts' role - who is the counterbalance to Anakin's descent - a decent, upright fighter and brother in arms.

Over the course of the movies we see him become frustrated with battles, politicians, and lured over to the dark side by Palpatine. His desire for justice would become authoritarian as he begins to see the world without nuance. His machine parts would be acquired incrementally through battles, mirroring his slow descent into inhumanity.  The battles would have more strategic interest - more Kurosawa type samurai duels and battles of wits - we see this in the Mandalorian and it works well, I think.

It would make the romance with padme less uncomfortable. I'd make Darth Maul have a larger role as an antagonist.

I'd most definitely excise any lines about sand or cries of "noooooo"!

*Sequel trilogy* - make it more about Luke, it's what the fans wanted and the skywalker family is the core of the star wars ennealogy. Give Finn a more central role than as a sidekick for Rey. Give Rey some actual character development and not have her as an overpowered warrior from the get go. Lose Palpatine.

With decades of extended universe you think they could have cobbled together something better than what they gave us.

Elements of the *Last Jedi* are great - but they're the kind of clever subversion which works on paper but not on screen, and it created all kinds of problems for the trilogy as a whole. Super Leia was tonally strange and the ship / iron smash cut was Mel Brooksian and displayed a knowing contempt for the material. The unsubtle social commentary about wealth and capitalism was a bit rich coming from Disney. The ending with the kid and the broom was something out of Mary Poppins.

I didn't mind Luke's descent into curmudgeonliness. Luke was always a Lucas surrogate (Luke S, geddit!), and it mirrors the creator's own reputation in Hollywood for being somewhat of a grump.

*Close Encounters *- Roy left his entire family behind without a moment's thought. I think he should have refused or at least been conflicted by this.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 8, 2021)

@Mon0Zer0  Steven Spielberg made almost the exact same point about Close Encounters. He was not married by that time and said he got the family dynamic wrong.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 8, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> @Mon0Zer0  Steven Spielberg made almost the exact same point about Close Encounters. He was not married by that time and said he got the family dynamic wrong.



He got it wrong big time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 8, 2021)

KGeo777 said:


> I think that would have been better than the ewoks.
> It's cute that C3P0 gets taken as a god but it's very cliche too.
> 
> But having the ewoks fight the Empire is very typical in Hollywood as the
> ...



From a story standpoint , the imperial Troops being that incompetent doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 9, 2021)

Especially when Ben points out to Luke that only Imperial Stormtroopers could be that accurate in shooting the Jawa's sand crawler.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 9, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> Any and all films where a group of isolate people [usually teens] where one of them says "lets split up and explore"...
> Doubly so if it is at night and something creepy has already happened.
> Apart from *Idiocracy*, I hate when characters act dumb because the plot demands it. In Idiocracy, being dumb is plot.




Idiocracy is indeed a great film but I would lose the totally superfluous (post credit?) bit with the pimp from the past also having been frozen and waking up.  Just added a kind of nasty aftertaste for me.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 9, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> From a story standpoint , the imperial Troops being that incompetent doesn't make any sense.



The mass incompetence of hired goons in movies never makes any sense.  100 goons with automatic weapons firing a brazillion rounds a minute NEVER hit the hero? 

_Outland_: The Sean Connery character makes the people who come off the shuttle he KNOWS has two hired killers onboard take off their clothes before he opens the inner airlock door and lets them into the mining station: "OK, naked bad guy, put your hands up and walk into that cell!"

_The Matrix_: The robots work out (sometime before the opening of the first film) that harvesting the bioelectric energy of cows or sheep would be a hell of a lot easier than constructin a huge complex artificial reality to keep humans subdued.  Robot Checklist:  Kill all humans. Make Simulated Reality Grass... erm... that's it. End of line.  That would have saved me four or five hours of movie agony.

_Cat Women of the Moon_: everyone gets naked - apart from Sunny Tufts; no one needs to see that.

_Passengers_ To quote my movie diary:   'It would have been a much better film if the leads had been gender reversed and played by Steve Buscemi and Kathy Bates. But then, as Daughter #1 pointed out, most Hollywood films would be better if the leads' genders were reversed and played by Steve Buscemi and Kathy Bates.'


----------



## KGeo777 (Aug 9, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> From a story standpoint , the imperial Troops being that incompetent doesn't make any sense.


Yes.
Very true.

Lucas also said more recently that the Empire is meant to be the US.
He did NOT say that in 1977.

"Come and see Star Wars--Peter Cushing represents the evil leader George Washington."


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 11, 2021)

The bad guys in most movies _have _to be stupid/incompetent as there are always more of them than the good guys. If the Stormtroopers were crack shots, then the movie would have been done and dusted in the first 30 minutes. Personally I have no issues with the Ewoks; ROTJ is a un movie, and easily the (intentionally) funniest of the whole run. The Empire underestimate the Endor's inhabitants, just like Luke and his team. Yes, they're only three feet tall, but they are the dominant species on the planet and know how to use the terrain to their advantage. Personally I had much more enjoyment and satisfaction in watching the Ewoks battle the Empire than I think I would have with a planet of Wookees, who you would expect to win.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 12, 2021)

I disagree. Ewoks where an insult to the Empire. A film showing Wookies fighting and dying in droves would have been much better, I think. Of course this is predicated on the idea that the stormtroopers are, in fact, crack shots and elite forces and not the Dad's Army rejects Lucas turned them into.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 12, 2021)

We have to take into account that ultimately ROTJ is a kids film.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 12, 2021)

Rodders said:


> We have to take into account that ultimately ROTJ is a kids film.



As I kid I really enjoyed ROTJ and (at that time) it was probably my favourite as it probably had more action sequences than the other two movies (and as a kid you want action more than dialogue). The fight above the Sarlacc Pit still remains one of my favourite fight scenes of the trilogy and the speederbike scenes are still great fun. Perhaps part of the reason why I still love ROTJ now is because I loved it back then, and time has not been unkind to this movie.

Although I do understand why for some people teddy bears beating Stormtroopers would grate, although it's not like they engaged them in hand-to-hand combat! Again in relation to the Empire's incompetence, ATATs and ATSTs do seem inappropriate for the terrain of a forest world.

The only really 'adult' movie of the series was (for me) Rogue One, and the Empire was much more effective in that movie.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 12, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> As I kid I really enjoyed ROTJ and (at that time) it was probably my favourite as it probably had more action sequences than the other two movies (and as a kid you want action more than dialogue). The fight above the Sarlacc Pit still remains one of my favourite fight scenes of the trilogy and the speederbike scenes are still great fun. Perhaps part of the reason why I still love ROTJ now is because I loved it back then, and time has not been unkind to this movie.
> 
> Although I do understand why for some people teddy bears beating Stormtroopers would grate, although it's not like they engaged them in hand-to-hand combat! Again in relation to the Empire's incompetence, ATATs and ATSTs do seem inappropriate for the terrain of a forest world.
> 
> The only really 'adult' movie of the series was (for me) Rogue One, and the Empire was much more effective in that movie.



Writer  Leigh Brackett worked on the story and screenplay for *The Empire Strikes Back.

Rogue One* is  the best of the later series of films.


----------



## Valtharius (Aug 12, 2021)

Vince W said:


> Especially when Ben points out to Luke that only Imperial Stormtroopers could be that accurate in shooting the Jawa's sand crawler.


Kenobi is basing that statement off his experience with Jango's clones.




I have said it, it must be canon!


----------



## Valtharius (Aug 12, 2021)

Vince W said:


> I disagree. Ewoks where an insult to the Empire. A film showing Wookies fighting and dying in droves would have been much better, I think. Of course this is predicated on the idea that the stormtroopers are, in fact, crack shots and elite forces and not the Dad's Army rejects Lucas turned them into.


A movie can't show every detail of a giant battle. We don't know how many Ewoks died off-screen, though ultimately I agree. Technologically advanced Wookies would have made more sense.
Apparently that was George's original idea.


----------



## Valtharius (Aug 12, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> From a story standpoint , the imperial Troops being that incompetent doesn't make any sense.


In general I think it can make perfect sense. Governments grow incompetent and complacent when they have no real enemies. The Empire was like that for years. But when you've seen some of the Expanded Universe material where the Empire has certain troops that are clearly super-elite, it makes less sense.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 12, 2021)

And Lo! it is written in the third book of Lucas - where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them and there shall be endless squabbling about the minutia.  And the people shall cry, 'get a room!'


----------



## Vince W (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 12, 2021)

Last film I watched was _The Amazing Adventure_ a 1936 Cary Grant film which will stay in my memory only for one moment when Cary Grant sounds _exactly_ like that imitation of him that Tony Curtis does in _Some Like it Hot_.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 14, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Writer  Leigh Brackett worked on the story and screenplay for *The Empire Strikes Back.
> 
> Rogue One* is  the best of the later series of films.



Empire is also a film where the bad guys are much more effective in eliminating the Rebels. Ok they lose Solo in the asteroid field, but I think Vader was being a bit harsh with his criticism of Captain Needa.


----------



## KGeo777 (Aug 14, 2021)

It used to be a joke going around how can anyone work for the Imperial Forces when Darth Vader is killing them off. 
But they did that partly so the Captain Piett scene at the end would show he was distracted by emotion. Lucas said the movie plays like a silent film-you don't need dialogue to understand things.

I think ROTJ was partly affected by the repetition. The spfx were not as innovative for ROTJ as it was for the first two. I don't think the rancour was impressive--they tried different techniques for it--opting for a rod puppet. Jabba was unique. The sarlaac is pretty cheap as a monster goes. The biker chase was the highlight but the forest fighting at the end--other than the ships going into the Death Star, it wasn't as mind blowing as giant machines in the snow or dodging asteroids. 
Dramatically it feels tired on the rebel side. The emperor is the most lively one.  The dark side is good for your metabolism apparently.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 22, 2021)

*The Final Countdown* 1980    This film set ups such a fascinating premise of what if the US Nimbiz went back in to to Pealt Harbor 1941 could outcome have b]been changed ? and what do they do? The get suck back into the same time vortex that young them there  and don't end up preventing Peal Harbor   This film was a huge disappointment.

What I would change ? Firs off I would kept Senator Chapan on board so they he makes it. The time vortex does, come back , The Nimitz engages  the Japanese airforce and fleet,  Epic battle one sides battle Wrecks the Japanese navy and air force beyond repair ,  saves the Arizona her crew and the rest of the Pacific fleet at Pearl , and changes history.  That would have been a far more interesting film .


----------



## KGeo777 (Aug 22, 2021)

The Final Countdown is most interesting because they got permission to film on an actual carrier it looks so much more expensive.
One thing that was neat I thought was that the Japanese pilot did not go crazy about the newer technology--he wasn't freaking out in a stereotypical way about the future technology.

Charles Durning says "everyone knows Roosevelt wants to get into the war." That's something not often advertised.
I wonder how "mysterious" the senator's disappearance really was. I don't think the big studios would have done this movie. There is no criticism at all of the military or exaggerated depiction.  No one has PTSD. The use of time travel is interesting--that it is a natural phenomenon.
This is a good one to watch with that Twilight Zone in which  the tank goes back to the Little Big Horn.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 22, 2021)

KGeo777 said:


> The Final Countdown is most interesting because they got permission to film on an actual carrier it looks so much more expensive.
> One thing that was neat I thought was that the Japanese pilot did not go crazy about the newer technology--he wasn't freaking out in a stereotypical way about the future technology.
> 
> Charles Durning says "everyone knows Roosevelt wants to get into the war." That's something not often advertised.
> ...



If they do reboot of this one, have the carrier from the future  face off against the Japanese fleet.   What ruins T*he Final Countdown *for me is they _didn't_ do that.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 22, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Final Countdown* 1980    This film set ups such a fascinating premise of what if the US Nimbiz went back in to to Pealt Harbor 1941 could outcome have b]been changed ? and what do they do? The get suck back into the same time vortex that young them there  and don't end up preventing Peal Harbor   This film was a huge disappointment.



Wasn't it just?! An utterly pointless movie - the highlight of which, for me, was, during one of the endless walking away down the corridor shots, seeing a hapless extra (or possibly crew member) walk halfway out of a doorway in the foreground before realising he was in the wrong place and ducking back out of shot again.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 22, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> Wasn't it just?! An utterly pointless movie - the highlight of which, for me, was, during one of the endless walking away down the corridor shots, seeing a hapless extra (or possibly crew member) walk halfway out of a doorway in the foreground before realising he was in the wrong place and ducking back out of shot again.



It had an interesting premise and they screwed it up.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Aug 22, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> *Rogue One* is  the best of the later series of films.



I'd love to see the original version before re-shoots / re-edited. I'm glad we got a Darth Vader sperg out scene, but the original version generally sounds better, imho. 

*Colossus: The Forbin Project* - I'd love to see a reboot of this using modern technology. So much of that film is prescient - but I'd change the last third of the movie which just fizzled out.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 22, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> I'd love to see the original version before re-shoots / re-edited. I'm glad we got a Darth Vader sperg out scene, but the original version generally sounds better, imho.
> 
> *Colossus: The Forbin Project* - I'd love to see a reboot of this using modern technology. So much of that film is prescient - but I'd change the last third of the movie which just fizzled out.



We only got the first book dealing with Colossus, there were two other books in the series.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 22, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> We only got the first book dealing with Colossus, there were two other books in the series.



I read the second.  It's sh*te!


----------

